# Schnee am Gardasee, sehr viel Schnee



## Klausbz (8. April 2004)

Halle Leute,
will euch ja nicht auf den Keks gehen, war das letzte Wochenende am Gardasee. Da ist noch nicht recht viel mit Biken in Richtung Tremalzo, Monte Baldo oder gar Altissimo! Auf den Bergen liegt noch eine sehr kompakte Schneedecke, vor allem ist sie noch geschlossen. Auch die Temperaturen lassen noch zum wünschen übrig. Glaube bei 5°C bis 10°C am Morgen kann man nicht von Frühlingstemperaturen sprechen. Wobei es diese Woche bis heute, jeden Tag geregnet hat und sehr unfreundlich war.
Nur so zur Information, waren vor zwei Wochen unten zum Klettern, bzw. wir wollten Klettern. Es war fast Wolkenlos aber bei 8°C hat sich die Kletterszene im Kaffee getroffen. Ihr werdet mir nicht glauben, würde es auch nicht glauben wenn ich es nicht gesehen hätte. So ungefähr 300 Hm über Arco waren die Bäume voller Schnee, weißer als an manchen Wintertagen.

Wünsche euch trotzdem einen guten Start in die neue Bikesaison!

Grüsse Klaus


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. April 2004)

Klausbz schrieb:
			
		

> Halle Leute,
> will euch ja nicht auf den Keks gehen, war das letzte Wochenende am Gardasee. Da ist noch nicht recht viel mit Biken in Richtung Tremalzo, Monte Baldo oder gar Altissimo! Auf den Bergen liegt noch eine sehr kompakte Schneedecke, vor allem ist sie noch geschlossen. Auch die Temperaturen lassen noch zum wünschen übrig. Glaube bei 5°C bis 10°C am Morgen kann man nicht von Frühlingstemperaturen sprechen. Wobei es diese Woche bis heute, jeden Tag geregnet hat und sehr unfreundlich war.
> Nur so zur Information, waren vor zwei Wochen unten zum Klettern, bzw. wir wollten Klettern. Es war fast Wolkenlos aber bei 8°C hat sich die Kletterszene im Kaffee getroffen. Ihr werdet mir nicht glauben, würde es auch nicht glauben wenn ich es nicht gesehen hätte. So ungefähr 300 Hm über Arco waren die Bäume voller Schnee, weißer als an manchen Wintertagen.
> 
> ...



Ist doch nett, dass du uns schreibst! Bis Anfang Mai fließt noch viel Wasser die Sarca runter. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich Anfang Mai ebenfalls Schnee am Lago, allerdings auf ca. 1.800 auf dem Altissimo. Fand ich aber, auch wenn ich die Tour nicht zu Ende fahren konnte, trotzdem witzig, weil dass zu den Dingen gehört, an die man sich immer wieder erinnert. Ich stand bei sicher 25 Grad in der Sonne hüfttief in einer Schneewehe ...   

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausbz (8. April 2004)

Guten morgen Stefan,
du hast recht bis Anfang Mai fließt sicher noch viel Wasser die Sarca runter. Ich verstehe zwar nicht viel vom Wetter, aber eines weis ich ganz genau. Im April habe ich die letzten Jahre zu hause nicht mehr Heizen müssen. Heuer scheint mir vieles anders. Die Skigebiete haben bei uns (Südtirol) noch alle offen und einwandfreie Pistenverhältnisse. Wie soll es auch anders sein von -7°C heute morgen in Toblach über -5°C in Sterzing und sogar +2°C in Bozen. Dazu kommt noch das typische Aprilwetter, Sonne  Regen und in der Höhe (über 1000 Hm) Schnee wechseln sich ab.

Muss dir zu stimmen, solche Bike Erlebnisse wie von dir erzählt bleiben einem für immer im Gedächtnis.

Bleibe über Ostern lieber zu Hause, (am Lago kannst dich fast nicht rühren) werde noch mal ein par Skitouren machen!

Grüße aus Südtirol

Klaus


----------



## dave (8. April 2004)

danke für die wetter-news! damit bestätigst du unsere entscheidung 
wir wollten ursprünglich nämlich heute zum garda fahren, haben es dann aber wegen des wechselhaften wetters doch abgeblasen. schließlich soll sich die weite anreise auch lohnen.


----------



## MATTESM (8. April 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die wetter-news! damit bestätigst du unsere entscheidung
> wir wollten ursprünglich nämlich heute zum garda fahren, haben es dann aber wegen des wechselhaften wetters doch abgeblasen. schließlich soll sich die weite anreise auch lohnen.




soeben gin ein schauer über dem lago runter....neuschnee!!!! die tourenski raus, die felle drauf und am stivo ein paar lines gezogen!!!!! aussichten für ostern: sempre aqua! wasser von allen seiten! der kaffee schmeckt! grüße! m


----------



## Frank´n Furter (8. April 2004)

Ich fahr auch gleich an den Lago.
Auf Regen habe ich mich ja eingestellt....

... aber SCHNEE ....  oh nöö 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dann werden die Bike-Touren eben sehr kurz, da sie nur von einem Cafe zur nächsten Eisdiele gehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## HansH (8. April 2004)

Och nöööö, bin auch die nächste woche am Gardasee zum biken... Aber Touren auf Talebene kann man schon machen, oder ? Was gibt´s denn da so für Touren, sollen dann wenigstens lang sein...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. April 2004)

Hi,
du könntest z.B. eine Runde durch die Talebene, die am nördlichen Gardasee "Busa" heißt, machen. Einmal links rum, einmal rechtsrum, höchster Punkt ca. 250m.   
Nein, Spaß beiseite, so schlimm wird's schon nicht. Moser kaufen, Schnellfallgrenze checken, Touren danach ausrichten, Ende. Und ein bisschen Schneekontakt ist ja auch ganz witzig und man kann dann später, wenn man sich die Fotos zu Hause wieder anschaut, sagen: Ja, ja, damals 2004 im April am Gardasee, weißt du noch: Schnee!!!!   

Trotz allem, viel Spaß am Lago - der ist nämlich unabhängig von der Schneefallgrenze ...  

Stefan


----------



## Michael_K (9. April 2004)

Meine Freundin wird mir heute Abend um den Hals springen das wir doch Anfang Juni unseren Urlaub genommen haben und nicht über Oster... mal schauen wie die Langfristprognosen sind - ein Snowking beim Bikefestival gabs ja bisher noch nicht   

Frohe Ostern und reichlich Eier dann!


----------



## Hugo (9. April 2004)

bin gestern vom see zurück gekommen....ab ca 1000hm hat man noch schnee, drunter alles frei, und lässt sich auch kurzärmlig fahrn

gibt genügend runden die man momentanfahrn kann, und jeden tag werdens mehr....war am mittwoch aufm baldo, war zwar noch schnee oben aber mit 7° ja doch recht warm, und entsprechend floss einem das wasser entgegen

von daher  für den see


----------



## Frank´n Furter (13. April 2004)

Ich bin heute Nacht auch vom Gaggasee zurückgekommen und kann nur sagen es war einfach nur wunderbar!

Es hat zwar am Freitag in den Höhen wieder geschneit, aber wie Hugo schon schreibt, Touren bis ca. 1000m Höhe sind gut fahrbar. Und am Sonntag war herrlichster Sonnenschein mit Tempereaturen von ca. 19 °C.


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fast Det (13. April 2004)

Moin,

bin am Karfreitag von einer Woche Lago di Garda zurück. Wetter war gemischt bis sonnig, viele Touren aus dem Moser 12 aber fahrbar. Wir waren in Tremosine/Vesio ("Residence la Berna", sehr zu empfehlende, neue Appartement-Anlage). Da bietet sich natürlich eine Tremalzo-Tour an - eigentlich waren wir von diversen Schneefeldern am Passo Nota schon vorgewarnt, aber es mußte einfach sein:

Tour 25 ab Vesio, irgendwas um 1.400HM - die letzten zwei Stunden aufwärts war schieben im Schnee angesagt. Endlich Rifugio di Garda erreicht. Schotterstr. ab Rifugio bis hoch zum Tunnel nicht geräumt, ein paar Lawinenreste drüber weg, der Tunneleingang fast zugeschneit - egal, "wat mutt dat mutt". Schneeschauer, 0-2 Grad "warm". Diverse Lawinenreste über der Straße.

Andere Seite Tunnel natürlich das gleiche Bild, also runter auch wieder schieben bis ca. Höhe 1.400m, ab da wieder fahrbar. 

War auf jeden Fall nen eindrucksvolles Erlebnis, die Tour - anbei zwei kleine Dokumentationen zur aktuellen Schneelage am Tremalzo   

beste Grüße,
Det


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. April 2004)

Fast Det schrieb:
			
		

> ... War auf jeden Fall nen eindrucksvolles Erlebnis, die Tour - anbei zwei kleine Dokumentationen zur aktuellen Schneelage am Tremalzo ...



Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes: COOOOOOOOL!  

Stefan


----------



## Fubbes (13. April 2004)

Bin auch beeindruckt. Das gab sicher schöne nasse Füße.


----------



## Fast Det (13. April 2004)

Jau, nasse und kalte Füsse; nebenbei etwas  mit Freundin (ok, sie hatte ja recht, das war teilweise auch nicht ungefährlich, siehe unten   - aber irgendwann gibts eben auch kein zurück mehr). Richtig Eisbein gabs dann aber erst später bei der Schussfahrt auf der Asphaltstr. vom Passo Nota runter.
...und, weils so schön war, nochmal den Blick zurück auf die Steilwand, und runter ins Valle di Bondo Richtung Vesio/Lago. Hm. Muß da unbedingt nochmal im Sommer hin...


----------



## chorge (13. April 2004)

Wir waren auch übers WE am Lago...
Freitag mit Schneeregen Ri. Altissimo und dann von den Sendemasten aus nach Navene gefahren. Ging eigentlich sehr gut, nur etwa 5cm Neuschnee. 
Samstag dann Ledrosee - Paso Nota - Pregasina... Ging auch gut. Oben wieder Neuschnee und Nebel, aber sowohl die Auffahrt, als auch der Pregasina-Weg waren meistens sonnig und trocken!
Sonntag dann Sonne pur am Altissimo bis etwa 1200m. Wir haben noch ein Stück auf der Strasse durch den Schnee geschoben und sind dann in den 601 eingebogen. Oben viel Spass mit Tiefschnee im Weg, ab der Hütte auf etwa halber Strassenwegstrecke aber 1A Verhältnisse. Weitere Abfahrt dann durch den Klettergarten... Danach noch nen Abstecher zum Brione...

Alles in allem hat es sich sehr gelohnt - und wir konnten das Zelt trocken einpacken!!!!

LG Chorge


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. April 2004)

Fast Det schrieb:
			
		

> ... nebenbei etwas  mit Freundin ...



Da hast du noch Glück gehabt - ich habe schon die Gelbe Karte wg. eines A-X-Tages im September 2001, wo es Anfang September bei -1 Grad auf dem Passo  Alpisella oberhalb von Livigno schneite. So ein Tag auf dem Tremalzo wäre 100%-ig "rot" gewesen ...   

Ich bin Anfang Mai am Lago - dann aber besser alleine ...  

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (13. April 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Anfang Mai am Lago - dann aber besser alleine ...



Hallo Stefan,

ich bin morgen den ganzen Tag in Riva, (leider) aber nicht zum biken; war am Wochenende um Walchensee usw unterwegs (während ihr an der Dhünntalsperre die Ostereier gesammelt habt ), allerdings geht es hier ab ca. 1000 m. nichts mehr, alles voller Schnee, so soll es aktuell auch -wie du sagtest- um Lago sein.

Bei der nächsten bergischen Runde bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, viele Grüsse aus Bayern!

Mikkael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. April 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> ich bin morgen den ganzen Tag in Riva, (leider) aber nicht zum biken ...



Hallo Mikkael, 
ja, geht das denn überhaupt ...     

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall (und wenn du mal richtig gut essen gehen willst, ohne viel Geld auszugeben  --> Ristorante im Hotel Centrale in Torbole; das rechte Ristoro, nicht links das Al Porto)

Stefan

P.S.: Wir fahren wieder am 25. April. Ankündigungen guckst du hier ...


----------



## pulp (13. April 2004)

hi all,

wir gehen ende april zum gardasee. eigentlich wollten wir den ganzen tag monte brione fahren und vielleicht 1-2 grössere touren. (jaja wir sind faule säcke  )

jetzt hab ich aber gelesen das der monte brione total gesperrt ist ! kann das einer beständigen der schon da war ? oder ist das nur nen schild und es wird trotzdem gefahren ?

bitte bitte sagt mir bescheid !

gruss pulp


----------



## mikkael (13. April 2004)

pulp schrieb:
			
		

> ..jetzt hab ich aber gelesen das der monte brione total gesperrt ist !



Also, laut BIKE ist es definitiv so. _Zitat aus der aktuellen Ausgabe: "..wer trotzdem fährt, riskiert ein saftiges Bußgeld!" _ 

Und.. da gab es noch was: Wetter bzw Schnee!

Viel Spass!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. April 2004)

pulp schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hab ich aber gelesen das der monte brione total gesperrt ist ! kann das einer beständigen der schon da war ? oder ist das nur nen schild und es wird trotzdem gefahren ?
> bitte bitte sagt mir bescheid !
> gruss pulp



Es ist keines Falls nur ein Schild! Und ganz sicher wird trotzdem gefahren! Aber die südlichen (Hangkanten-)Trails am Brione sind für die Polizei mit einem Fernglas gut einsehbar. D.h. wenn du unten startest und denkst: "Alles klar, keine Bullerei da!", dann heißt das nicht, dass sie dich von unten nicht sehen und dann doch zum Kassieren unten auf dich warten. Und du weißt ja: shit happens!   

Soweit ich jedoch weiß, gilt das Fahrverbot nur für die südliche Abfahrt. Die nördliche, die ich persönlich eh besser finde, hat meines Wissens kein Fahrverbot. Vielleicht kann sich hierzu ja mal ein "Local" äußern? Müßte aber auch an den Schildern stehen, die das "Biotopo Monte Brione" oben an den Bunkern auf Schautafeln erklären.

Stefan


----------



## Frank´n Furter (13. April 2004)

Bin gestern auf dem Brione gewesen.

@Mikkael: nix Schnee. So hoch ist der Brione nicht.

Also an der Südabfahrt stehen Bikeverbotsschilder. Mittlerweile auch an den tiefer gelegenen Einstiegen. Bei der "nördlichen" Abfahrt habe ich von oben keine Schilder gesehen. Nur zwischendrin ist mir ein "Biotopo Monte Brione"-Schild aufgefallen auf dem glaube ich auch ein Bike-Verbots-Symbol abgebildet war. 

Das Verbot finde ich einerseits Schade, aber auf der anderen Seite ist es auch das einzige Verbot am Lago, dass ich einsehe. Der Berg ist einfach zu klein für die mittlerweile so große Bikerflut am Gaggasee. So waren wir auch fast die Einzigsten da oben. Wenn ich mir überlege, was da früher für Massen hochgefahren sind...


----------



## pulp (13. April 2004)

danke fuer die antworten

das sind wohl nach zusätzlichem adrenaline aus 

gruss pulp


----------



## clemson (13. April 2004)

Servus,

denke mal es gibt genug gute trails ma lago, das man das brione verbot nicht auch noch ausreizen muß...
wirft schließlich ein schlechtes bild auf uns biker und wird dir hartliner in der sache von wegesperrungen nur bestätigen........

soll hier kein moralischer sein, aber muß man alle verbote missachten?

denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## pulp (13. April 2004)

naja, der trail ist halt vom camping platzt aus in 30 min zu erreichen.
die nächsten touren sind dannn halt schon mininum 3-4h...


gruss pulp


----------



## MTB Flower (13. April 2004)

Also mal langsam...ich war von 27.03 bis einschliesslich 31.03. in Torbole und da war von schlechtem Wetter keine Rede. Samstag, 8 Grad - Passo di Tovo, Sonntag, 18 Grad - Campa Grassi, Montag, 19 Grad, Val Pura, Dienstag, 16 Grad - Monte Baldo Strasse - oberer 601er und dann Altissimotrails. Mag ja sein das es zwischenzeitlich wieder geschneit hat - aber in den 5 Tagen hat der Frühling schon mal vorbeigeschaut - übrigens Tip von mir: auf der Rückfahrt vom Lago nach ner Stunde in Bozen raus und mit der Gondelbahn nach Oberbozen - von dort gibts einen genialen 30-Minuten singeltrail vom feinsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (13. April 2004)

eine Frage hätte ich, etwas off-topic:

Gibt es Transfermöglichkeiten vom Flughafen Verona (bzw Bergamo) nach Lago (auch in Verbindung mit Übernachtungen usw.), wenn man fürs Wochenende (oder für 3-4 Tage; Fly&Bike usw.) rüber will und sich den Autobahnstreß nicht antun möchte?

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. April 2004)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> soll hier kein moralischer sein, aber muß man alle verbote missachten?
> 
> denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. April 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> eine Frage hätte ich, etwas off-topic:
> Gibt es Transfermöglichkeiten vom Flughafen Verona (bzw Bergamo) nach Lago (auch in Verbindung mit Übernachtungen usw.), wenn man fürs Wochenende (oder für 3-4 Tage; Fly&Bike usw.) rüber will und sich den Autobahnstreß nicht antun möchte?
> Grüsse
> Mikkael



Hm, Flughafen Verona bzw. Bergamo weiß ich nicht, aber es gibt vom Busbahnhof Verona eine direkte Verbindung an den Gardasee bis hoch nach Torbole. Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden und recht kostengünstig ...
Hilft dir das?

Stefan


----------



## mikkael (14. April 2004)

Hallo,

bin soeben aus Lago zurück.

Kurz: Super Wetter (um die 20°), viel Sonnenschein, optimale Verhältnisse im Norden, viele Biker unterwegs..

Anbei das Panorama-Bild aus heute morgen (aus dem Hügel Richtung >Torbole)

@Stefan: Danke für den Tipp fürs Essen! Was der Flug bzw Transfer angeht, es geht mir eh darum ein (evtl. verlängertes) Weekend so kompakt wie möglich in Lago (also ohne Zeitverlust) zu verbringen..

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## yoeddy33 (14. April 2004)

Hi an alle,

so unterschiedlich hier die Aussagen sind, so unterschiedlich war das Wetter letzte Woche am Lago. Wir sind am letzten Freitag den Montevelo kurz vor Mittag rauf und sind oben auf 1200 hm bei 3 Grad gelandet und hatten eine Arschnasse Auffahrt (miitelkräftiger Regen) hinter uns gehabt.Die Abfahrt auf den Schmierseifenglatten Steinen hat wiederun alles von einem Abgefordert und trotzdem viel spass gemacht)).Als wir wieder in Riva waren, hatte es dort nur Ansatzweise geregnet. Diese Konstellation hatten wir auch bei Ausflügen die Tage davor gehabt.Mal schneite es, paar Kilometer scheinte die Sonne etc... Ich freu mich auf den Sommer!!!!!!!!!!!   

Gruss tom


----------



## HansH (18. April 2004)

Hi,

komme auch gerade vom Gardasee wieder. Die letzten Tage war das Wetter nicht so toll, ab 1400m lag auch noch Schnee. Sind u.a. die Straße Richtung Monte Altissimo gefahren, nach St. Valentino ( ca 1400m ) konnte man schlecht fahren - zu viel Schnee.
Aber war trotzdem ne super Woche.


----------

